# hba1c of 48



## confused & worried (Sep 20, 2019)

I have been going to the toilet to often i went to the doctors they did a urine test that came back clear and sent me for blood which come back all ok apart from the hba1c of 48 is this clear cut that i have diabetes? or could this be a warning from my body? i have had a lot of stress at work and not got as much sleep as i need and its got me feeling low running up to this situation. A bloke at work is diabetic has been since he was 11 and could see how worried i have been so he has been trying to comfort me and keep me cal and has being daily blood tests on me they all have been between 4.6 and 5.2 he thinks i have an issue stating but if i get ontop of this and change my life style and eat well,exercise and lose weight i will be able to sort my body out. its just all so confusing and i dont get to see the diabetes nurse till next week and i feel like my head will explode, on one hand do i listen to someone who has had diabetes for 44 years or is it just as clear cut as googling "hba1c of 48"  seeing that 48 above is diabetes and thats it??


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Sep 20, 2019)

48 is the cutoff. However, a single test isn't usually enough.
If you have anaemia, for example, that can raise HbA1c, and tests between 4.6 and 5.2 don't scream diabetes. But I'm a layperson, so keep seeing your GP and see what they come up with.


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 20, 2019)

Hi and welcome.
Firstly try not to get stressed about this..... 48 is borderline, so there is no major concern at this stage and in fact I would be quite surprised if you were symptomatic at that level unless your finger prick BG was in the 20s, although everyone if different, so it is not impossible, just unlikely. The BG readings that you are getting from your friend's monitor don't suggest you are diabetic and in fact it may even be that stress is responsible for your HbA1c of 48..... I certainly can see how much stress increases my BG levels from regular monitoring.
It is certainly worth reducing the amount of carbs you eat and increasing your exercise. Both of these things will benefit you, whether you are diabetic or not. Carbs are not just sugary stuff like sweets and cake and biscuits but also bread, potatoes, rice, pasta, couscous, breakfast cereals etc and also fruit. Reducing these will almost certainly help you to lose weight especially if you increase your exercise (a brisk 10 min walk everyday is enough it doesn't have to be anything overly strenuous) and that will help you to sleep better.
 As regards you needing to visit the toilet  more often, there is likely another cause for that in my opinion. When I was diagnosed, I had a raging thirst and the frequent weeing was simply because I was drinking so much to try to quench it (water never tasted so good) and my HbA1c was 112.


----------



## CathyB (Sep 20, 2019)

Hi and welcome, I agree with what the others have said, doesn’t seem enough to cause symptoms and if frequency is your only symptom then there are lots of general things that can cause that, so go have a chat with your doctor to put your mind at rest


----------



## confused & worried (Sep 20, 2019)

I would say the only other symptom i have is my feet ache/ feel hot after work and a bit of a tingle but i still feel pain perfectly normal in them say if i stub them or get in to hot a bath. also i have had a shit couple of months with work and really doing my head in never had to concentrate in a job so much to not get anything wrong doing the hardest jobs i have done also my dog has been poorly and my daughter had a big issue health wise so it just seems to keep coming at the moment. what i do no is i have to sort this out now no more putting it off i am fat and over weight and dont do enough exercise well that must change now and its a change i need to keep up for life.


----------



## Drummer (Sep 20, 2019)

The Hba1c level is just on the lowest possible edge of being diabetic. 
With every thing else that is going on I think it might be wise for you to curtail your carb intake, as it will possibly result in losing weight, increased energy and ability to cope with stress.
I certainly found that over the decades when I was able to low carb as opposed to being put on high carb low fat low calorie diets which only made things worse. As soon as I cut down the carbs I felt brighter in mood and in my thinking, and then my metabolism got going again. As an added benefit I would lose weight and went out more, wanted to be doing things rather than just slump after eating.


----------



## Felinia (Sep 20, 2019)

I think you have been given a wake up call to take better care of yourself so you can be better able to care for those you love, family, pet and yourself.  I wish I had heeded the warning when I was pre-diabetic, and am now Type 2.  Others here have given you advice about dietary changes, so I think you should also look for ways to relax and take some "me time" each day to help your stress levels.  It could just be some simple exercise like walking, swimming, yoga, or breathing exercises.  15 minutes with headphones and your favourite music even.


----------



## KARNAK (Sep 20, 2019)

Hello mate welcome to the forum. A smile for you from the members, good for you too realise change in ones lifestyle matters. Don`t go crazy a little at a time, sh*t happens but we have too get on with it, sorry about your daughter and dog life's a bitch at times. HbA1c of 48 is the parameter of diabetes mine was 156, the Grim Reaper stood by my hospital bed for 3 days soon p*ssed that bas*ard off. I know its no joke and I want you to know we are here to help you, keep in touch please, take care.


----------



## confused & worried (Sep 21, 2019)

update i have thought hard about the last few months about the things i have stressed about and how they caused me to react, my normal meal diet is what i would class as better that average with  good meat and veg but when i am stressed i eat rubbish on top of this food which is always processed and high in sugar so thats one thing i have properly gone to town on in a massive way in the last few months. another thing i have stressed about it something i needed to do for work with regards to clearance its very invasive and i had to do a lower form last year and i couldn't remember putting depression on it as i had suffered a bout before this caused mayhem in my head when i went to bed thinking about all the different things that would go wrong and stopped me getting sleep this started about 3 weeks ago. fast forward to thursday i spoke to my boss about everything that is going on and told him how i was worrying and his response was fantastic put my mind at ease and guess what i went to toilet before bed last night and i never woke up in the night to go and have only been twice today. obviously i am over weight and have elevated levels but do you think i could really just be teatering on the prediabetic range and the last few months have pushed my body to the point i am now? 

i also had a eye test yesterday and that cam back all clear.

i feel like this must be a moment of absolute clarity now and if i tackle my health/mental issues sort my diet lose the amount of weight i need to become healthy weight again do you think i will fall back into the pre diabetes range then as i keep this up i fall further into the clear range?
i understand that this must be life long commitment on my part.

ps 

i have also looked into some meditation classes close to me


----------



## Felinia (Sep 21, 2019)

confused & worried said:


> update i have thought hard about the last few months about the things i have stressed about and how they caused me to react, my normal meal diet is what i would class as better that average with  good meat and veg but when i am stressed i eat rubbish on top of this food which is always processed and high in sugar so thats one thing i have properly gone to town on in a massive way in the last few months. another thing i have stressed about it something i needed to do for work with regards to clearance its very invasive and i had to do a lower form last year and i couldn't remember putting depression on it as i had suffered a bout before this caused mayhem in my head when i went to bed thinking about all the different things that would go wrong and stopped me getting sleep this started about 3 weeks ago. fast forward to thursday i spoke to my boss about everything that is going on and told him how i was worrying and his response was fantastic put my mind at ease and guess what i went to toilet before bed last night and i never woke up in the night to go and have only been twice today. obviously i am over weight and have elevated levels but do you think i could really just be teatering on the prediabetic range and the last few months have pushed my body to the point i am now?
> 
> i also had a eye test yesterday and that cam back all clear.
> 
> ...


Absolutely!  You now sound very positive so this is the right time to take action - relaxation, exercise, food.  Slowly at first then build up.  Just remember you are only human, and occasionally you may have a blip.  I have learned not to beat myself up when I do something I shouldn't.  Tomorrow is another day and back on the plan.


----------



## Pine Marten (Sep 21, 2019)

Hi @confused & worried, I second what the others have said, you're only just in the diabetic range so there is every chance that with your positive attitude you'll reduce your numbers. 

I do understand about stress, and how it affects life, so take things one day at a time, start making little lifestyle changes and look forward to being fitter and healthier! I fumbled about with little help or info from my surgery for 6 years before finding this place and its support and encouragement. Do come ask any questions you like, have a good read around the different threads, and come back to let us know how you get on. All the best to you


----------



## confused & worried (Sep 22, 2019)

do people think i will told i have diabetes tomorrow? do you think the diabetes nurse will take into account the last few months as a possible reason for a higher hba1c level? or will she not take that into account atall?  surely it can not be as clear cut as yes you result was 48 you have it i only had the toilet issue recently and since my boss put that worry to bed its gone back to almost normal.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Sep 22, 2019)

confused & worried said:


> do people think i will told i have diabetes tomorrow? do you think the diabetes nurse will take into account the last few months as a possible reason for a higher hba1c level? or will she not take that into account atall?  surely it can not be as clear cut as yes you result was 48 you have it i only had the toilet issue recently and since my boss put that worry to bed its gone back to almost normal.



Does it really matter so much if she does? 

An HbA1c of 48 (very probably) means you've had probs with glucose regulation, at least over the previous few weeks. If you're able to deal with the reasons for that - whether stress or a "Type 2 diabetes-ish" reason like insulin resistance - then problem sorted.  

Maybe it will take on-going effort & time, but at 48, the chances are that it won't be that difficult.  The odds of having something which isn't fixable without eg insulin injections are pretty small. If it means you need to pay more attention to diet and exercise, then it's a good motivation to get healthier. In any case, at 48 the risks of having or developing any complications are tiny.

Just because some nurse slaps a D-label on you, it doesn't mean that you're suddenly doomed to inexorable degeneration etc etc.

Good luck and let us know how it goes!


----------



## confused & worried (Sep 22, 2019)

thats the problem i feel like get told i am diabetic will finish me but i could handle the pre as i can do something about that. i am just so up and down i think i have a handle on it all but fell like my life all depends on tomorrow


----------



## Eddy Edson (Sep 22, 2019)

confused & worried said:


> thats the problem i feel like get told i am diabetic will finish me



Nah, that's  just wrong. The line between "diabetic" and "pre-diabetic" is pretty arbitrary - you don't suddenly become condemned to riding a slippery slope to D-hell if you get put on the wrong side of it. 

In either case, if you're above "normal" levels, it's worth seeing if you get them down a bit. 

("Normal" being 42 if you're in the UK or 38 if you're in the US - a little illustration of how indefinite these numbers are, really.)


----------



## Eddy Edson (Sep 22, 2019)

And just to further illustrate how arbitrary these lines can be: The only reason for the HbA1c test is to estimate your avg BG over the last few weeks. 

So an HbA1c of 48 corresponds roughly to an avg BG level of 7.8. That's taken as the "diabetic" level based on some large-scale studies.  But one of the reasons 7.8 was chosen is because it corresponds to140 mg/dL, the US units used in these studies - a nice round number.  Really, it would make little different to anything if 8.0 was used as the diagnostic level, which would roughly correspond to an HbA1c of 49; or if 7.5 was used, corresponding to 46. 

The other point is that the HbA1c  provides a reasonably good estimate of avg BG levels, but for one in three people, it can be off by more than 0.8. So it's quite possible to get an HbA1c of 48 with an avg BG of 7.0, which is a "normal" level in the UK (corresponding to an HbA1c of 42, if you're not one of the one-in-three).

So an HbA1c of 48 should be taken as a sign that it's probably worth focuing a bit on getting yr BG under better control, rather than as a label which magically turns you into an invalid


----------



## confused & worried (Sep 22, 2019)

would you think the blood test levels between 4.6 and 5.2 are a good sign?


----------



## Eddy Edson (Sep 22, 2019)

confused & worried said:


> would think the blood test levels between 4.6 and 5.2 are a good sign?



Sure! It's not enough data to say what yr HbA1c will be by themselves, but they are "non-diabetic" kinds of numbers and you'd have every reason to hope that your next HbA1c will be a lot lower. 

No idea what your nurse will say to them. If she's on the ball my guess is that she'll say something like keep on doing what you're doing and we'll run another HbA1c in a couple of months.


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Sep 22, 2019)

confused & worried said:


> thats the problem i feel like get told i am diabetic will finish me but i could handle the pre as i can do something about that. i am just so up and down i think i have a handle on it all but fell like my life all depends on tomorrow



You shouldn't be diagnosed just on that one test result. It's just not reliable enough (it's a bit out for some people, and if you have anaemia it'll be out, etc.). The NICE flowchart puts you in the "possible diabetes" box, https://pathways.nice.org.uk/pathwa...tent=view-node:nodes-possible-type-2-diabetes so I'd guess a followup test in a few months time, with maybe advice to do what you're intending to do anyway.


----------



## confused & worried (Sep 22, 2019)

I just realised I missed that the 48 was my second test and I only got tested for hbac1 and something else a week before I had a full blood/liver the whole works test and everything was fine apart from the hbac1 which was 49 in this test


----------



## Drummer (Sep 22, 2019)

My Hba1c was way into the diabetic range, I have always had trouble with carbs, but never been tested for diabetes until 3 years ago. 
Now that I am eating what is, for me my normal diet, I am down to the very top edge of normal, and there is no reason why any lucky type two should not do the same as long as they are prepared to accept that they have to eat foods which they can cope with knowing that their metabolism will only flourish when not drowning under a flood of carbs.


----------



## confused & worried (Sep 23, 2019)

Checked my bloods this morning about an hour after a tea and they were 5.4 and again just now 4.8 that’s with the a cu-check meter


----------



## Eddy Edson (Sep 23, 2019)

confused & worried said:


> Checked my bloods this morning about an hour after a tea and they were 5.4 and again just now 4.8 that’s with the a cu-check meter


Looking good!


----------



## Nomad722 (Sep 23, 2019)

Hi confused & worried, try not to get too stressed, my results were in the same range.  You will find plenty of friends here, some with bigger problems than yourself.


----------



## confused & worried (Sep 23, 2019)

Been to the doctors told her everything that has happened and the self test results I have been getting she said I am on the cusp of diabetes but if I lose weight and sort my diet out I will be able to bring my numbers down naturally.


----------



## CathyB (Sep 23, 2019)

confused & worried said:


> I just realised I missed that the 48 was my second test and I only got tested for hbac1 and something else a week before I had a full blood/liver the whole works test and everything was fine apart from the hbac1 which was 49 in this test


Try not to stress too much, if you are pre diabetic then it’s easily managed with some diet and lifestyle changes, it’s not the end of the world!  To be honest, my diagnosis turned out to be a life saver for me, it was the best thing that could have happened, I have genetic heart disease and have had a tough time coming to terms with the changes that brought about in my life, I had just about given up and withdrew from social contact other than work, I was scared to live and just as scared to die.  The diabetes was the kick up the ass I needed as it was something I could control unlike my heart, the irony was that taking control of my diabetes resulted in strengthening my heart, reducing my angina pain completely and getting me out and about again, I am living my life now better than I have for years, all because I became a type 2 diabetic........I’ve never been happier


----------

